# Thunder and the House of Magic



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

THUNDER AND THE HOUSE OF MAGIC

Directed by Renowned 3D Filmmakers Ben Stassen and Jeremie Degruson,

With Original Music by Ramin Djawadi



Featuring the Music of Selena Gomez



BRING HOME THIS INTERNATIONALLY ACCLAIMED ANIMATED FEATURE ON DVD

and TWO-DISC BLU-RAY™ 3D COMBO PACK (WITH 2D BLU-RAY + DVD+ Digital Copy)





AVAILABLE EXCLUSIVELY AT WALMART STORES EVERYWHERE

ON SEPTEMBER 30, 2014 FROM SHOUT! FACTORY



This fall, venture inside an intriguing mansion full of endearing animals and a dazzling array of automatons and gizmos, and spellbound by the exciting animated adventure of THUNDER AND THE HOUSE OF MAGIC. Already a great box-office success in much of the world, this highly entertaining family movie is directed by renowned 3D filmmakers Ben Stassen (Fly Me to the Moon, Sammy's Adventures: Escape from Paradise) and Jeremie Degruson (A Turtle’s Tale: Sammy’s Adventure), with original music by Ramin Djawadi (Game of Thrones). The film also features the music by Selena Gomez.



On September 30, 2014, Shout! Factory is proud to present THUNDER AND THE HOUSE OF MAGIC on DVD and on two-disc Blu-ray™ 3D Combo Pack (Blu-ray 3D and 2D, DVD and digital), available exclusively at Walmart stores everywhere. The Blu-ray 3D Combo Pack allows viewers to enjoy THUNDER AND THE HOUSE OF MAGIC on the platform of their choice and includes spectacular movie presentation on Blu-ray 3D and 2D, DVD and a digital copy of the movie. This highly anticipated movie can also be seen in select U.S theaters and on VOD September 5.







THUNDER AND THE HOUSE OF MAGIC is a whimsical animated family adventure, bringing to life a unique story with a great sense of humor, positive values and universal appeal. Brimming with spectacular animation and endearing characters, this internationally acclaimed motion picture delivers a fun and captivating movie experience for the entire family.



The film tells the story of Thunder, an abandoned young cat who stumbles into a magical old mansion operated by a dazzling array of automatons and gizmos. Owned by a retired magician, the house is occupied by an assortment of his wacky assistants who don't all welcome the new houseguest. But when the magician lands in the hospital and his scheming nephew puts the mansion up for sale, our young hero and his new friends join forces to save their magical home.



Filled with laughter and adventure, THUNDER AND THE HOUSE OF MAGIC is a wonderful tale that you and your little ones will love.



THUNDER AND THE HOUSE OF MAGIC is written by James Flynn, Domonic Paris and Ben Stassen, based on an original story idea from Ben Stassen. The film is produced by Caroline Van Iseghem and Ben Stassen, executive produced by Olivier Courson and Eric Dillens, and features original music by Ramin Djawadi. The 85-minute film is produced by nWave Pictures in association with Studiocanal and Anton Capital Entertainment. 



Visit www.thunderandthehouseofmagic.com for more information about the movie.



THUNDER AND THE HOUSE OF MAGIC Two-Disc Blu-ray 3D Combo Pack contains the following special features: Movie presentation on Blu-ray 3D and 2D, DVD and a Digital Copy of the film

· Origins

· Character Animation

· The making of the soundtrack

· Teaser

· Trailer



THUNDER AND THE HOUSE OF MAGIC DVD contains the following special features:

· Origins

· Character Animation

· The making of the soundtrack

· Teaser

· Trailer



Technical Information – BLU-RAY 3D Combo Pack

Street Date: September 30, 2014

SRP: $24.97

Running Time: 85 minutes

Aspect Ratio: Anamorphic Widescreen

Language: English, French

Subtitles: English

Sound: 5.1 DTSMA 



Technical Information – DVD

Street Date: September 30, 2014

SRP: $16.97

Running Time: 85 minutes

Aspect Ratio: 1.78 Anamorphic Widescreen

Language: English, French

Subtitles: English

Sound: 5.1 Dolby Digital


----------

